# Does a frameset usually come with.....



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Spacers? Just tallying what I'm gonna need to save to finish up a bike I'm building. Buying the Frameset from cannondale on Wednesday, and just not sure about spacers.... I know it already comes with a headset and I'm happy about that


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Probably not. Always ask. And don't forget little bits like cable stops/adjusters, some frames come with, others not.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Be advised you'll also need to chop down the steerer tube to size, in all probability.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Roger that guys. LBS is gonna be doing the carbon steerer tube/bb facing/etc after I get everything set up that I'm capable of doing~


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

No idea about Cannondale, but my Specialized Tarmac SL came with 20 mm of carbon spacers and the directions explicitly stated to not face the BB carrier.


----------

